# Wer programmiert mir meine Mitsubishi FX 3



## Waschbaer (28 Januar 2016)

Ich habe schon mal einen Aufruf gemacht, aber leider ohne Erfolg.

Ich bin trotz einer kleinen Mitsubishi Schulung nicht  in der Lage, meine Mitsubishi FX3 zu programmieren.
Habe eigentlich alle Programmschritte schon auf Papier gebracht, aber das umsetzen mit der Software geht gar nicht.

Ich betreibe eine PKW-Autowaschanlage (WAP WASCHBÄR), wo man sein Auto mit Hochdruckreiniger und Schaumbürste selbst waschen kann.


Ich möchte meine Steuerung umbauen. 
Im Außenbereich (Kundenbereich) ist das Bedienterminal mit Münzer und 8 Programmtasten, 1 Notaustaste. 
Im Inneren (Technikkontainer) ist das Herzstück untergebracht.
1 Hochdruckpumpe, 2 Dosierpumpen, 3 Magnetventile, 1 Sonderprogramm sind die Hauptbestandteile eines Systems.



Gruß

Alfons


----------



## GFI (1 Februar 2016)

Hallo Alfons,

wo ist den die Anlage?

MfG

GFI


----------



## Marty (8 Februar 2016)

Sieht nach keiner großen Sache aus...
Hast du auch ein Display dran? Wie sind die FUs angebunden?


----------



## Heiko1N (20 Februar 2016)

Hallo Alfons,

womit soll das Programm programmiert werden? GX Developer , GX IEC Developer oder GX Works 2 ?

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 Februar 2016)

Ich denke das die Sache hier keine eile hat....

Alfons scheint offline zu sein.


----------



## Melsec (21 Februar 2016)

Hallo,
hänge mich hier mal mit dran.
Ich hab mir eine Melsec FX 3 GE 24 gekauft und dachte eigentlich das man die simpel programmieren kann.
Komme damit aber auch so gar nicht voran.
Hab das Software Paket mit GX Work 2 usw. mit dabei.
Und das Display 1030.
Hab mir auch schon etliche Sachen durchgelesen. Bin gerade an der 800 Seitigen Programmieranleitung.
Gesteuert werden soll ein Gaskaffeeröster 
Bisher läuft der noch manuell mit einem Gasventil und einem 500 Ohm Poti für den SSR des Lüfters.
Das SSR tauschen gegen eins mit 4-20 mA Eingang wäre wohl das kleinste.
Ich hab drei Schalter am der Bohneneinfüllung, Bohnenleerung zur Kühlung und leeren der Kühlung.
Ich würde gerne zwei Timer laufen lassen der erste soll beim Bohneneinfüllen starten und z.B. bei 16 Min. ein Warnsignal abgeben mit der Bohnenleerung zur Kühlung soll dieser Timer wieder reset werden und der Kühltimer soll starten und z.B. nach 4 Min. ein Signal abgeben. Dieser soll mit leeren der Kühlung reset werden.
Zusätzlich würde ich gerne den SSR mit dem 4-20 mA Ausgang steuern.
Zur Zeit hab ich noch ein PT100 und drei K Fühler dran. Zwei werden über zwei Omron PIDs über MODBUS in die Temperaturaufzeichnungssoftware übertragen.
Als erster Schritt würde ich gerne die Timer + den Lüfter über den SSR verwirklichen.
Danach die Thermoelemente und zum Schluss vielleicht die Gassteuerung.


Gunnar

Zur Zeit ist der Röster


----------



## peter(R) (22 Februar 2016)

.... und wo liegt das Problem ??

peter(R)


----------



## RobiHerb (22 Februar 2016)

*Money*



peter(R) schrieb:


> .... und wo liegt das Problem ??
> 
> peter(R)



Scheint wie bei den Banken zu sein, die verkaufen teuer andrer Leute Geld und nennen es ihr Produkt.

Dass Software Arbeit macht, Zeit kostet und somit entweder Mühe macht oder Geld kostet, hat sich wohl noch nicht allgemein rumgesprochen.

Wenn er mal sagen würde, was er für die Lösung (nicht kleinen Tip) ausgeben will, dann kann ihm eher schon geholfen werden.


----------



## Melsec (22 Februar 2016)

peter(R) schrieb:


> .... und wo liegt das Problem ??
> 
> peter(R)



Wohl an dem der vor den PC sitzt 

Mit den Ein- und Ausgängen das ich vorher definieren muss hab ich verstanden.
Hab ein Strukturiertes Projekt angelegt. Wollte dort mit dem Kontaktplan arbeiten mich haben aber die Funktionsblöcke irritiert. Dachte SET und RST könnte man einfach wie im der Programmieranleitung einsetzten.
Im Einsteigerhandbuch ab 8 sind die Funktionsblöcke aber beschrieben muss ich aber noch durch arbeiten.
Das Rösten ist nur Hobby damit verdiene ich keine Geld.

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Programmbeispiel z.B. für Timer mit Anzeige und Tasten zum verstellen.
Man muss ja nicht alles neu erfinden oder?
Gunnar


----------



## Marty (23 Februar 2016)

Mach doch einfach Simple Project und Ladder. Das sollte dann denke ich einfacher für dich sein. 
Ausgänge schalten einfach mit F7: y0-> Ausgang solange da wie die bedingung davor erfüllt ist.
Timer z.b. mit F7: T0 k5 oder halt statt k irgendein register das du dann über dein Display beschreibst.(Welche remanent sind usw musst du in der Anleitung der CPU schauen)
Setzen geht mit F8: Set y0 Rücksetzen RST y0. usw.
Wie deine Timer laufen musst du auch in der Anleitung nachschauen.(Also wieviel ms eine Einheit ist)


----------



## Melsec (23 Februar 2016)

Danke Marty,
die ersten Beschreibungen sind wohl alle für Simple Project und Ladder.
Ich hatte aber schon ein strukturiertes Project gestartet.

Danke

Gunnar


----------



## blackknights (26 Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

klinke mich mal hier mit ein..
Programmiere seit 17 Jahren alles was es von Mitsubishi gibt..
Einfache FX Steuerungen, HMI´s, Roboter bis hin zum Mega Motion Projekt mit mehr als 30 Servoachsen und paar Robotern für ne Montageanlage...
Also was immer ihr wissen wollt, fragt einfach...
@ Waschbär, brauchst du noch unterdtützung oder ist das hier bereits gelaufen?

grüßle


----------



## noel213 (26 Februar 2017)

blackknights schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> klinke mich mal hier mit ein..
> Programmiere seit 17 Jahren alles was es von Mitsubishi gibt..
> ...



Ich glaube das du den beiden Hilfesuchenden am besten eine PM schickst 
denn ohne zitieren werden sie unter Umständen nicht benachrichtigt. 

Die Frage wurde ja schon vor einem Monat gestellt nur zurückgemeldet hat sich der Waschbär noch nicht.


----------



## RainerNeu (30 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich benötige Hilfe bei einer MELSEC FX-32MR, nach dem Akku Tausch ist das übliche passiert.....

Ich habe mir bereits das Kabel besorgt und möchte meine Kantbank wieder benutzen.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 August 2021)

RainerNeu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich benötige Hilfe bei einer MELSEC FX-32MR, nach dem Akku Tausch ist das übliche passiert.....
> 
> Ich habe mir bereits das Kabel besorgt und möchte meine Kantbank wieder benutzen.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe.


Und was ist die Frage?

Vielleicht etwas mehr Info´s....

Programm ist vorhanden JA / NEIN?

Habt ihr die Batterie im ausgeschalteten Zustand gewechselt??

Deine Postleitzahl vielleicht noch


----------



## RainerNeu (30 August 2021)

Hallo, danke für die schnelle Antwort, PLZ: 41515

Die Kantbank ist ok, der Akku wurde getauscht. die Batterie war komplett leer, da die Kantbank fur selten benutzt wurde.

Jetzt kann man die Maschine nicht mehr manuell bedienen, nur noch die Funktion hoch ist aktiv.


----------



## RainerNeu (30 August 2021)

Ich habe bereits alles an Software besorgt.

GX-Works2, GX Works3 1.038Q, GX-Simulator_V7, GX-Developer, MR-Configurator2_V1.7.

Das entsprechende Kabel habe ich mir natürlich auch zugelegt.

Ich weis halt jetzt nicht wie ich an die Sache rangehen soll.

Vielen Dank


----------



## PN/DP (30 August 2021)

Das Batterie austauschen hat bestimmt länger als 30s gedauert?

Du brauchst vom Hersteller oder Verkäufer der Maschine das Programm, was auf die Steuerung geladen werden muß. Oder habt Ihr selber schon mal ein Backup gemacht?

Harald


----------



## RainerNeu (30 August 2021)

Hallo, leider haben wir kein Backup und der Hersteller traf die Aussage, das sie das Programm nicht mehr haben.


----------



## MSB (30 August 2021)

Naja, in dem Fall dürfte sich die Problematik wie folgt gestalten:
Das Programm ist mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch auf der CPU, dieses befindet sich normalerweise in einem EEPROM, und ist folglich nicht von der Batterie abhängig.

Was aber von der Batterie abhängig ist, sind remanente Register/Merker. Heißt also, normalerweise, alles was der Hersteller an Einstelldaten etc. irgendwann mal hinterlegt hat. Das zu rekonstruieren ist allerdings in einen undokumentierten Abzug der SPS allerdings eine eher sportliche Herausforderung. (Evtl. sind aber die Parameter auf dem Bediengerät editierbar).

Desweiteren bin ich mir so einigermaßen sicher, dass die alte FX nur mit Melsec Medoc (einer Asbach Alten Dos-Software) programmierbar ist. Die hat es imho nie in die Windows-Version "GX Developer" geschafft, alles neuere mit GX-Works und so, kannst du sowieso vergessen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## de vliegende hollander (30 August 2021)

MSB schrieb:


> Naja, in dem Fall dürfte sich die Problematik wie folgt gestalten:
> Das Programm ist mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch auf der CPU, dieses befindet sich normalerweise in einem EEPROM, und ist folglich nicht von der Batterie abhängig.
> 
> Was aber von der Batterie abhängig ist, sind remanente Register/Merker. Heißt also, normalerweise, alles was der Hersteller an Einstelldaten etc. irgendwann mal hinterlegt hat. Das zu rekonstruieren ist allerdings in einen undokumentierten Abzug der SPS allerdings eine eher sportliche Herausforderung. (Evtl. sind aber die Parameter auf dem Bediengerät editierbar).
> ...


Mit gx developner kannst alte Medoc sus dem CPU auslesen. Aber das ist reine AWL code ohne Beschriftung.


----------



## RainerNeu (31 August 2021)

Hallo Manuel,

nach einiger Zeit intensiver Recherche, sehe ich es ähnlich wie du, das Programm liegt auf einem EPROM und der Download zur Maschine ist mit einem Passwort geschützt. So zeigt es das display zu mindestens an.

Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung.


----------



## RainerNeu (31 August 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Mit gx developner kannst alte Medoc sus dem CPU auslesen. Aber das ist reine AWL code ohne Beschriftung.


Das Programm habe ich und so gehe ich auch an die Sache ran.


----------



## MSB (31 August 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Mit gx developner kannst alte Medoc sus dem CPU auslesen. Aber das ist reine AWL code ohne Beschriftung.


Generell ja, meine Aussage bezog sich rein auf die alte FX (ohne Zahl dahinter), die der Kollege da offensichtlich hat. Kann man aber natürlich probieren, die alte FX hatte ich selbst nie am PG, nur die etwas neueren FX0-3 in div. Ausführungen.


----------



## RainerNeu (31 August 2021)

MSB schrieb:


> Naja, in dem Fall dürfte sich die Problematik wie folgt gestalten:
> Das Programm ist mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch auf der CPU, dieses befindet sich normalerweise in einem EEPROM, und ist folglich nicht von der Batterie abhängig.
> 
> Was aber von der Batterie abhängig ist, sind remanente Register/Merker. Heißt also, normalerweise, alles was der Hersteller an Einstelldaten etc. irgendwann mal hinterlegt hat. Das zu rekonstruieren ist allerdings in einen undokumentierten Abzug der SPS allerdings eine eher sportliche Herausforderung. (Evtl. sind aber die Parameter auf dem Bediengerät editierbar).
> ...


Ich werde berichten bin gerade an der Maschine, es ist eine FX-32MR & FX-8EX


----------



## RainerNeu (31 August 2021)

Info


----------



## RainerNeu (31 August 2021)

Hallo Community,

leider hat es nicht funktioniert, es kam schon beim auslesen der CPU Daten zu einer Fehlermeldung, irgendwie etwas mit "End of Main" not found.


----------



## RainerNeu (31 August 2021)

Wenn einer von euch sowas Programmieren kann, dann bitte mal bei mir melden.

Danke


----------

